# Kleiner Bikepark in der Fränkischen geplant



## Berns (3. März 2007)

Hier der Artikel in der Zeitung:

http://www.nn-forchheim.de/artikel.asp?art=615089&kat=13&man=3

hab aus ein paar Kreisen gehört, dass sogar schon Anfragen beim Diddie gemacht wurden, und so mit 1,5 Mio. Budget gerechnet wird...

Is ca. 300m Luftlinie von mir daheim weg *freufreu*


----------



## Ketchyp (3. März 2007)

1,5 mio ?
Ich bau denen das für 0,5  

Doch doch, wär ganz geil wenn die da was schönes aus dem Boden stampfen würden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyper (3. März 2007)

"Jugendpfleger Christian Schönfelder wird in den 4. Klassen der Grundschule und in den 5. und 6. Klassen der Haupt- und Realschule noch eine Fragebogenaktion durchführen, um Anregungen und Wünsche der späteren Nutzer mit einfließen zu lassen."

Na da fragen sie ja genau die richtigen...wird bestimmt spannend...


----------



## Peace|maker (3. März 2007)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was des wird? nur ne dirt? oder nen richtigen bike park also freeride oder so?


----------



## SpongeBob (4. März 2007)

> Bauamtsleiter Stefan Kohlmann informierte deshalb die Räte von der Planung, die vom Straßenbauamt als unabdingbare Voraussetzung verlangt worden war. Danach muss eine 24 Meter lange Stein-Stützmauer errichtet werden und unter Umständen durch eine Leitplanke gesichert werden. Kosten der Maßnahme: etwa 25 000 Euro.



Bei einer 20 Kilo DH Maschine ist die Chance hoch, dass man durch ne Mauer bricht. Da muss noch ne Leitplanke her!

Das Projekt ist ein wenig komisch. Denke nicht das es ein große Bikepark mit 1,5 Mille wird.


----------



## oBATMANo (5. März 2007)

Würd mir da auch keine all zu großen Hoffnungen machen.
Da schon in Forchheim recht wenig benutzte Dirts rumstehen, wird da wohl eher was für Kinder gebaut und nich noch nen Dirtpark.

Die Befragung der Schulkinder legt nahe, dass das die angepeilte Zielgruppe ist und wohl eher keine riskanten Bauten hingestellt werden.

Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Berns (7. März 2007)

da werd ich mich mit meinem Kumpel schon einmischen, dass da zumindest paar Northshore element und paar gscheite dirts hinkommen...

was genau sie da machen wollen, weis ich auch noch nicht...aber ich werd die Ohren offen halten


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. März 2007)

Berns schrieb:


> ...
> 
> was genau sie da machen wollen, weis ich auch noch nicht...aber ich werd die Ohren offen halten



Ja dann halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden. *gespannt bin* 

Fotos machen!!


----------



## Der Agent (8. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Da schon in Forchheim recht wenig benutzte Dirts rumstehen



Veto: Stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Berns (29. Mai 2007)

Seeeervus

aktuelle Stand:

tolle Nachrichten

Vom 12.7-15.7.07 entsteht da nun ein Dirt Park...den ICH designen darf!!! Hammer!!! Das alles findet im Rahmen der Aktion "3 Tage Zeit für Helden" statt, da werden dann 10-20 Jugendliche da hingekarrt und bauen dann drei Tage lang. Erde, Wasser und evtl. Bagger (muss ich heut noch abklären) werden von unserem bauhof zur Verfügungn gestellt. Eigentlich müsste ich dann an dem Wochenende nur Anweisungen geben und zukucken ;-) , aber des bauen, macht mir ja selber auch Spaß

so hab auch schon ein paar Zeichnungen und entwürfe gebastlet. Etz hab ich nur folgendes Problem. ich schreib genau um dieses Wochenende rum 4 Uni Prüfungen, d.h. ich hab so ca. "null" Zeit.
Hätten von euch da ein paar Leute Lust mich zu unterstützen? Könnte echt bissl Hilfe gebrauchen. Nicht was das Planen angeht, sondern genau an diesem Wochenende!!!

Meldet euch halt mal, wär echt super
Gruß Bernd



 


 


 


 


 
(so sollte es dann etwa aussehn)


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Mai 2007)

Hmm. Ok, und du meinst das kleine Kiddis die springen können? Sieht schon ehr nach ner Pro Line aus oder täuche ich mich?
`
Baue auch was kleines, nicht über 1 Meter hohes hin. Soll ja jeder seinen Spaß dran haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berns (30. Mai 2007)

klar n paar tables für anfänger kommen auch hin, aber wird ja hauptsächlich für uns gebaut, also soll schon was gescheites werden


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Mai 2007)

Berns schrieb:


> klar n paar tables für anfänger kommen auch hin, aber wird ja hauptsächlich für uns gebaut, also soll schon was gescheites werden



Wirklich tolle Einstellung............................


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Mai 2007)

im grunde baust du das für dich und wer anders zahlts


----------



## ttbitg (30. Mai 2007)

ergänzung:
und er bekommt zum bau seines privaten dirt parks noch ein paar sklaven (weiter oben "helden" oder "jugendliche" genannt) bereitgestellt, die sich für ihn die finger dreckig machen.

also in meinen augen ist das nicht wirklich der sinn dieser aktion.


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. Mai 2007)

ich würde schon einigermaßen fahrbare lines bauen, eine pro-line wär schon akzeptabel aber der rest sollte echt erstmal semiprofessionell und anfängertauglich gemacht werden.

zb: 
anfängerline besteht nur aus tables, größter table ca 3m länge.
semi professionell ebenfalls 2-3m lange tables und doubles
pro-line kann ja nach belieben gestaltet werden

die pro line sollte aber auf keinen fall die primäre line sein, immerhin wird es ja ein bikepark und dort fahren eben nicht nur profis, sonst is der laden bald leer wenn er offen ist (zu hoher skill gefragt wenn nur mega doubles stehen)

sollte ja für jeden was dabei sein dann macht das auch spaß...


----------



## Dude#33 (30. Mai 2007)

3m Tables für Anfänger?  Man. 

Schaut euch mal in Fürth um. Da gibts sowohl für Anfänger als auch für bessere was. Kleine Tables für die Anfänger, dann ne mittlere Line, davon der Erste n Table und der zweite fast genauso wie der erste, nur ein Double. Dann noch zwei schöne große Lines hin und jeder hat was zum fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (30. Mai 2007)

tables sind schlecht, da können dann kleine kinder die hügel kaputtfahren. mit ihren baumarktbikes.

also du hast wohl den sinn der sache nciht verstanden. das soll für die allgemeinheit werden, nicht für dich alleine. und das mit der zeit hättest du dir wohl eher überlegen sollen


----------



## Berns (31. Mai 2007)

finds ja klasse, das ihr mich alle so unterstützt *sarkasmusaus*

ne aber mal im ernst, tutu mir leid, dass ich meine Prüfungen net selber auswählen kann, und der Termin is mir von ner Woche erst gesagt worden...wünschte auch es wär wann anders, aber des kann ich halt net beeinflussen.

zum 2. ist der Begriff "Bikepark" auch ein bißchen falsch gewählt, hab mich vorgstern nochmal mim Bürgermeister unterhalten, und es wird ja hauptsächliuch ne Dirtanlage, mit paar North Shore Elementen. Und klar, das wir für Anfänger auch was bauen wolln, war ja am Anfang selber froh keine Doubles springen zu müssen...klaro.
Und es gibt noch mehr im Ort, die auch was gescheites wollen, also nix Egoimus. Mir hätt ja das ganze Projekt auch wurscht sein können, steckt n Haufen Arbeit hinten, aber ich wollt halt auch dass net der Bauvorstand, der sich null damit auskennt, entscheidet, was da stehn soll...sonst wären es ein paar haufen Kies vermixt mit Erde geworden, die ja hinkommen solln. Da waren letzte Woche nämlich schon drei solcher Hügel frisch abgeladen worden!!! So viel zu dem.

Für konstruktive Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen und auch sehr dankbar, aber denk mal selber nach, was ihr gern haben würdet, wenn ihr so ein Gelänge nach euren Wünschen gestalten könntet.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Dude#33 (31. Mai 2007)

Das ist schon klar, deswegen mein Vorschlag, eine kleine Tableline für die Neulinge, eine mittlere, davon der erste n Table, damit man sich gefahrlos an die Größe und den Shape gewöhnen kann und dann noch ein paar große Lines (das unterstütze ich auch selber ). Und wird das Gelände abgezäunt? Sonst laufen sehr schnell Kinder auch ohne Räder auf die Hügel und graben die euch um...


----------



## Berns (31. Mai 2007)

das mit dem Abzeunen lassen is ne gute Idee, werd ich mal mit einbringen. Vor diesem "Vandalismus" hab ich nämlich auch schiss, wenn se die ganze arbeit zunichte machen.


----------



## Dude#33 (31. Mai 2007)

Also in Fürth ist das ja auch Vereinsgelände und es ist abgezäunt und am Eingang mit einem Zahlenschloss abgesperrt. Aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen darf man nur mit Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds (und mind. zu zweit) fahren, Vereinsmitglieder wissen den Code für das Schloss.

Ob das aber bei eurem Bikepark geht? Eigentlich soll er ja öffentlich ohne Eintritt sein und man sollte auch jederzeit reinkommen, auch wenn keine Locals da sind?
Auf jeden Fall sollte es ganz klar einen oder zwei Eingänge geben, notfalls noch ein Tor dort und auf jeden Fall ein großes Schild, dass es kein Spielplatz ist.


----------



## Berns (1. Juni 2007)

bitte nicht bikepark nennen, ist nämlich keiner...
und Vereinsgelänge isses auch nicht, aber nen Zaun drum rum und ein oder zwei Eingänge is gut, muss mal anfragen, wie sich des realisieren lässt.

mittlerweile ist auch das Gelände schon gut abgeholzt worden und Erde wird wohl innerhalb der nächsten Zeit ankommen *freu*


----------



## JulianKopp (20. November 2011)

und was ist etz draus geworden ich kenne nichts und wo sollte des genaus sein am schießberg


----------



## kenRockwell (2. Dezember 2011)

1,5 mio?na da bin ich dann gespannt


----------

